# A little snack food



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

So I did a small snack finger food the other night. It was a big hit in the house. I took olive bread, cream cheese (one with herbs) some ham slices, and some pomegranate seeds. So I toasted the bread so that it was lightly brown. Then put a thin layer of cream cheese on it. Took a spoon full (well maybe a 1/2) and put it on top of the cream cheese. Now, I put a piece of the ham on top of that. It was so good.

Hope someone else will try and let me know if it was just me, or is it good.


----------



## mrsakitchen (Sep 14, 2020)

This sounds like an interesting snack, is there an alternative to ham you could suggest?


----------



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

I would guess that you could use turkey for it. If you did some smoked salmon that might not be bad... Or are you looking for no meat?? The next day, I tried the snack without the ham, and it was not as good. Now, I did it on regular bread, not olive bread.


----------



## mrsakitchen (Sep 14, 2020)

I include meat in my diet, it is a Halal diet so no ham but I will certainly try turkey!


----------

